

Linked-in: the money keeps rolling in - razorburn
http://blogs.ft.com/techblog/2008/10/linkedin-the-money-keeps-rolling-in/

======
mixmax
To me money pouring in from customers is much more noteworthy than money
pouring in from investors.

------
Harkins
A better headline would be "Linked in: the equity keeps trickling out".

~~~
fallentimes
To make themselves feel better I think they call it a "balanced round".

They say they've been profitable since 2006, but why are they still taking
money?

~~~
ryanwaggoner
You can be profitable and still need to raise money to expand more rapidly.

~~~
fallentimes
Agreed. Which easily explains their first couple of fund raising events. But
they've been profitable (according to themselves, of course) for over 2 years.

Something weird is going on. I honestly don't think they're profitable.

------
fallentimes
What's everyone think of this? At this point they pretty much have to go
public right?

A $2 or $3 billion (or more) acquisition isn't very likely and anything less
than that would be unacceptable to their investors. I've heard some nasty
things about LinkedIN, but it was all from indirect soruces.

Did anyone on HN ever work there or know someone who did?

~~~
arockwell
I agree that they basically would have to go public. Who would want to buy
them for a couple of billion dollars when MySpace is looking like a bad
investment at 500 million?

I thought their valuation last round sounded awful high, but I don't know very
much about their business. Raising yet another round of funds seems like a
sign of trouble.

~~~
ig1
What makes you think that MySpace was a bad deal at 500mil. They have $800mil
in revenue, all the recent valuations have placed it's value in the 5-10
billion range. Even with the dip in the ad market it's still a very valuable
property.

